

Apple Pay a No Go with the Amazon Visa Rewards Card - kaypro
http://macnotes.com/apple-pay-a-no-go-with-the-amazon-visa-rewards-card/

======
mrsteveman1
I have one of these cards. When I went to add my other cards to Apple Pay
yesterday, I was surprised to see that it wasn't automatically added as my
default Apple Pay card because it's my main iTunes account card (which is
supposed to be what happens).

Puzzled, I tried manually adding it. Nope, unsupported.

So then I activated my Capital One card, which went perfectly fine. Then tried
my Simple.com debit card, which failed, but I know they're working on
compatibility. My Fidelity account card I never expected to work, but tried
anyway.

So then, still curious about what was going on, I called Chase directly and
spoke to someone about it.

She really did seem to be confused, initially, about why the Amazon card
wasn't supported. She acknowledged that some of their cards weren't supported
right now and was about to make that her official statement on the matter, but
then after a minute or two she seemed to either look something up on their
internal computer systems, pull out some paperwork about it, or silently
gesture to someone in the vicinity (manager? who knows), and then told me that
the Amazon card would be working with Apple Pay in the near future. What
information she based that on, I can't say, but that was the clear indication.

Given that Chase is obviously ok with customers using Apple Pay (they likely
see it as being in their favor for us to use Apple Pay due to lower risk of
fraud related to merchant leaks. Target. Home Depot. Enough said), I imagine
they would like me to use this Chase Amazon card with Apple Pay too,
particularly since I use it a lot everywhere.

I expect this issue is likely some boring detail that hadn't been worked out
by the time Apple Pay went live, rather than a political issue over Kindle
books or hypothetical competition from a mobile Amazon Payment service tied to
Fire phones.

And I doubt Amazon has all that much say in what Chase does with customer
accounts that they consider "theirs" anyway. For all intents and purposes,
this is a Chase credit account and a Chase card, not an Amazon card (Amazon
Store cards exist, but this certainly isn't one of them).

Chase is the one extending the credit line, Chase is the one who assessed my
risk and ability to pay before setting the terms on the account, I can visit a
local Chase branch to talk to them about it, I pay it off by visiting
chase.com or using the official Chase mobile app, and were I to default, it
would be Chase suing me. The only indication that Amazon is even involved is
their logo on the front of what is otherwise VERY obviously a Chase branded
card, and that the rewards for the card are applied as credit toward Amazon
purchases.

We'll see what happens, but a week from now, a month at the latest, I expect
it'll work. And if it doesn't and Amazon really is screwing with this card's
Apple Pay compatibility, the only effect it'll have is to make me favor other
cards instead, and only use this one to pay for Netflix every month just to
keep it in use.

~~~
kaypro
Very good to hear! Thank you for the detailed comment... much appreciated! I
really hope you're right and it's just as simple as a "boring detail". Cheers!

------
mikestew
It could have nothing to do with Amazon being petty. A coworker was
complaining of the same thing, only the Chase card that isn't supported was
some airline-branded card. The rest of his Chase cards are supported.

